
The Three Frameworks You Need to Kick-Start Sales – First Round Review - mgav
http://firstround.com/review/the-three-frameworks-you-need-to-kick-start-sales/?utm_medium=email&ct=t(How_Does_Your_Leadership_Team_Rate_12_3_2015)
======
spreadsheetnerd
Really good article - would have liked to see a starting point for KPIs to
test your sales strategies as startups are getting off of the ground since I
know many startups that struggle with this setup. With the hundreds of sales
calls while you're validating an idea, it's easy to forget important data
points and a KPI strategy could help companies keep track of their
experiments.

